# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  علوِّ في الحياة وفي الممات == لحق انت احدى المعجزات

## عبيدالله السالمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قصيدة لأبي الحسن الانباري من اجمل ما قيل في الرثاء في الشعر العربي الفصيح ولسبب ان الشاعر قالها ارتجالا عند رؤيته للموقف الذي استدعاها وقد اختلفت الرواية في السبب الذي قيلت فيه هذه القصيدة لكن هذة الرواية هي الاقرب للحقيقة
واليكم القصة والقصيدة
انه في عصر دولة البويهيين كان هناك وزيرا للسلطان البويهي يكنى /ابن مقلة وكان محبوبا من العامة لكثرة بذله وعطاءه لهم من أمواله الخاصة حتى قيل كأن العامة أبناءه مما أشعل نار الحقد والكرهية في نفس السلطان /البويهي فقام بتدبير مكيدة  للايقاع به ونجح في ذلك وكان عقاب تلك المكيدة الصلب فصلبه على جذع شجرة ومنع الشعراء من أن يرثوه بقصائد او أن يبكونه العامة وأمر السلطان باشعال النار حول /ابن مقله ليلا كي لا يقترب منه أحد ووضع عنده حراس ليردوا من حاول الاقتراب منه وكان الناس يرونه من بعيد ويبكونه وكان الشاعر ابي الحسن الانباري خارج بغداد أثناء هذه الحادثة ولم يعلم بها وكان من أعز أصدقاء /ابن مقلة الوزير المصلوب فكانت تربطهم صداقة متينة فعندما دخل بغداد ووجد الوزير مصلوب بكى بكاء شديدا وتوجه اليه مباشرة رغم منع السلطان من الاقتراب منه ووقف تحته وأنشد ولكم أن تتخيلوا جمال التصوير في الأبيات المرتجلة التي يقول فيها
علوَّ في الحياة وفي الممات == لحق أنت احدى المعجزات
كأن الناس حولك حين قاموا= =وفود نداك أيام الصلات
كأنك قائم فيهم خطيبـــــــــاً  = =وكلهم قيام للصلاة
مددت يديك نحوهم احتفاءً == كمدهما اليهم بالهبات
ولما ضاق بطن الأرض عن أن= = يضم علاك من بعد الوفاة
أصاروا الجو قبرك واستعاضوا== عن الكفان ثوب السافيات
لعظمك في النفوس تبيت ترعى= = بحراس وحفاظ ثقات
وتوقد حولك النيران ليلا == كذلك كنت أيام الحياة
ركبت مطية من قبل زيد = = علاها في السنين الماضيات
وتلك قضية فيها تأس == تباعد عنك تعيير العداة
ولم أرى قبل جذعك قط جذعا == تمكن من عناق المكرمات
أسأت الى النوائب فاستثارث == فأنت قتيل النائبات
وصير دهرك الاحسان فيه == الينا من عظيم السيئات
وكنت لمعشر سعد فلما == مضيت تفرقوا بالمنحسات
غليل باطن لك في فؤادي == يخفف  بالدموع الجاريات
ولو اني قدرت على قيام == بفرضك والحقوق الواجبات
ملأت الأرض من نظم القوافي == ونحت بها خلاف النائحات
ولكني أصَّبر عنك نفسي == مخافة أن أعد من الجناة
ومالك تربة فأقول تسقى = = لأنك نصب هطل الهاطلات
عليك تحية الرحمن تترى == برحمات غواد رائحات
وكان نصيب الشاعر بعد هذه القصيدة أن غضب عليه السلطان لعصيانه وقيامه برثاء /ابن مقلة فأمر السلطان بفيلة عنده وأحضر الشاعر وقيده وأمر بأن تقوم الفيلة بالسير على الشاعر حتى مات ويذكرعن/ السلطان انه وبعد زمن بعيد قال انه تمنى لو كان هو المصلوب وهذه القصيدة قيلت فيه لشدة اعجابه بها ولأنتشارها بين الناس ولشجاعة شاعرها ومدى حبه لذلك الوزير فرحم الله ابن مقلة وابي الحسن الانباري وأدخلهما فسيح جناته
　
　
　


منقول بتصرف

----------

